# Cinci BOTLs, HELP!



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Cincinnati guys, I will be out there from 20 May until 15 June for training with my new job. I will be staying at the Doubletree at 6300 E Kemper road, and I assume that my training will be at the Johnson and Johnson campus (do they have one? If so, is it close to the Doubletree?!). Anyhow, I know I'm going to be busy, but I also know that I'll have nights and weekends off, so I'd really like to get together with you guys if you have the time. I'm also really going to make an effort to get out to the ballpark to catch a Reds game. So if any of you are interested in hanging out/herfing/catching a ball game, please pm me or respond to the thread, thanks!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

For the sake of keeping interest up, I may be able to. I'm in Columbus, but I might be able to swing a visit down South. I'll see how the next month goes and get back to you in a bit.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Cincinnati Baby!!! All the skyline chili you can eat!!! I used to love the Reds - have fun!

BillyBarue


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

There is a great group of guys here in Columbus. If you're in Cincy on the weekends, we should plan something up here. I'm assuming you have a rental of course. Let us know!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> There is a great group of guys here in Columbus. If you're in Cincy on the weekends, we should plan something up here. I'm assuming you have a rental of course. Let us know!


Sounds good! I assume I will have a rental, no word on that yet though!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'de love to help you out. Both my deck and coolidor are open to you. I work about 10 minutes and live 20 minutes away from the doubletree. A recently enacted smoking ban has limited the dinner/smoking opportunities, but I can still show you a couple of different places to hang out.

I'll shoot you a PM with my cell number.

Dan



pistol said:


> Cincinnati guys, I will be out there from 20 May until 15 June for training with my new job. I will be staying at the Doubletree at 6300 E Kemper road, and I assume that my training will be at the Johnson and Johnson campus (do they have one? If so, is it close to the Doubletree?!). Anyhow, I know I'm going to be busy, but I also know that I'll have nights and weekends off, so I'd really like to get together with you guys if you have the time. I'm also really going to make an effort to get out to the ballpark to catch a Reds game. So if any of you are interested in hanging out/herfing/catching a ball game, please pm me or respond to the thread, thanks!


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Pistol,

My schedule is up in the air right now. Currently, I work Thursday - Sunday 

nights, but I'm hoping to change that soon. I live down in the city on the smoking side of the river. :ss I'll pm my email. Maybe we can hit up a 

Reds game. I can show you a couple great places to pick up sticks too.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Dan, we'll definetly make it happen bro, I'm excited to meet you! Brian, let's plan on a game man, I want to see Jr, Dunn, and Hamilton play. Thanks for the resonses fellas. I took down the info from the pm's and will be in touch!


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

pistol said:


> Dan, we'll definetly make it happen bro, I'm excited to meet you! Brian, let's plan on a game man, I want to see Jr, Dunn, and Hamilton play. Thanks for the resonses fellas. I took down the info from the pm's and will be in touch!


We all want to see Junior and Dunn play!! Hopefully Junior won't be hurt and Dunn won't be hitting .220 .


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> There is a great group of guys here in Columbus. If you're in Cincy on the weekends, we should plan something up here. I'm assuming you have a rental of course. Let us know!


:tpd:


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

C-bus guys, I'd like to get out there as well and check things out. All right! It looks like I'm going to have a cool tour of Ohio courtesy of CS!


----------

